

Iceland to elect citizens' panel to rewrite constitution - gruseom
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/nov/26/iceland-elect-citizens-rewrite-constitution

======
ilkhd2
... it is a good side of having only 300000 of population. My observations
convinced me that there can be no democracy with population bigger than 50E6
people.

